# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Rendering a bessa brick wall

## Kerry

G'day everyone 
I'm a new member to this great site which I found while searching the internet for info today. I'm hoping someone can help me with a bit of advice. I have a bessa brick retaining wall about a metre high with a garden bed behind it along the length of the back courtyard. The wall was not sealed or lined before the soil went in probably 30 years ago.  :Annoyed:  I want to upgrade the courtyard, tile the concrete floor and render the garden wall. Is it possible to render an unsealed bessa brick wall or will the damp cause it to crack/fall off? 
Really appreciate some advice please.  :Confused: 
Kerry

----------


## cherub65

The render side really isn't the problem, It's the paint used after which will bubble and peel. We come across this problem all the time and depending on both the wall construction and the level of moisture behind the wall have had various results. Once rendered there are two part waterproof products which can be applied then painted over, check out what products are around you by going to a specialist water proof outlet and seeking there advice.
If it is a feature wall would even recommend another option such as veneer with natural stone etc.

----------


## denaria

Or colour the render without painting...

----------


## cherub65

You can do that although the render will show signs of moisture eventually, and if shaded will turn to moss

----------


## Kerry

Thanks everyone very much.
Regarding Cherub65's suggestion - vaneer of natural stone sounds good but I imagine very expensive.  What sort of money would I be looking at approx to have the wall rendered (20 sq m) and what sort of product would be best?  Who would I contact about the stone option and any idea roughly how much per sq metre? 
Thanks heaps guys
Kerry

----------


## cherub65

Render if straight forward around $800, veneer approx $2400 including materials (say sandstone tile). All depends on prep needed and material choice.

----------

